
Show HN: Get fast and real feedback of your design assets - seruda
https://www.producthunt.com/upcoming/pickoutt
======
rosa7082
Yes, We're designers/developers and we can not find a great place to share our
assets in order to receive fast and real feedback.

All we did was annoy our friends by sending them chats and emails, and mmmm I
think we've lost friends for that hahaha (I understand why they did not invite
us back to pub crawl weekend).

We would like to know what you think of this, even the site is not built, but
we would like to know if we are not the onlye ones with this problem.

Thanks in advance!

